# Kittens suckling blanket?!



## luce-loo (Jun 1, 2010)

Any idea why my 11week old kittens suckle their blanket? Sometimes they do it to my clothes when they come to sit down with me. Is it normal? It makes a really big wet patch!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

It is comforting to them, and usually means that they left momma cat a little too soon. Mine are 7 and 4 months old now, and they still do it. I was told that they may or may not grow out of it.


----------



## inzekesmemory (Jan 17, 2010)

mine is heading for 3 years and he still does it!! i just figure it's his favorite blanky!!!!


----------



## Dusty (Aug 28, 2010)

Whenever I have my micro-fleece blanket laid out across my legs, my 4 month old kitten Dusty always comes along and starts suckling and kneading into my shins. I was told it was because he left his mom too soon, and as the runt of the litter he was likely shoved away from his mom when she was still around, so that's how he's bonding with me now.

He also has a tendency to plop himself in my pile of clothes, fresh out of the laundry, and either suckle on those or sleep in them. So now he smells like Bounce dryer sheets


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

I figured mine would grow out of it it. He's just now hitting three months old, and to be fair the blanket (also a micro-fleece) is really comfortable. I mean, I kind of want to suckle on it too, but I guess he called dibs.

I won't be upset if he doesn't grow out of this phase because at least he isn't trying to climb up me and suckle my tshirt collar anymore lol


----------



## luce-loo (Jun 1, 2010)

lol..... oh you have all really made me smile!! they are such funny creatures arent they? and yes it is the microfleece that they does it to!!! 

As long as its quite normal (ish) then I shall worry no more. They left their mother at 7 weeks so too early by the sounds of it, am kicking myself that extra week or two might have made such a difference ....


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Muffin also suckled on blankets and woolen items when she was a kitten. She outgrew the habit by the time she was about a year old.


----------



## ibbica (Jul 28, 2010)

Our now-13-month-old insists on suckling his blue fleece bed before going to sleep for the night... and yeah, he gets one end good and soaked before deciding he's had enough. For him, it's that or the end of my braid, and I'd rather he not accidentally ingest long hairs, so he gets to keep his "sucky" :roll: 

I do wish he'd grow out of it, but he had a tough go of life before coming to us and it seems to help him calm down, so we let him get away with having that particular vice


----------

